# Cyst?? near tip of penis sheath/prepuce



## trcarlton (Jul 16, 2012)

While clipping my painfully shy Mini Rex buck's nails tonight, I did an overall check on him to make sure he didn't have any issues/injuries that had gone unnoticed. I'm not sure of his age (craigslist bunny), but he's over 2. He is in good condition, eating/drinking well, has a chewing stick, eats his hay, seems fine. I noticed a small lump on the tip of his prepuce/sheath, looks like a big zit. Anyone know what this is, how to get rid of it? Same color as his skin, no oozing or blood, about the size of half a small pea. I couldn't get pics because it takes both hands to keep him on his back :/ Thanks!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jul 20, 2012)

Could be a few things. If it grows & you see movement under the skin it could be a bot fly larvae. Google is a wonderful tool to learn more about it. Another guess is some kind of infection, scratch that became infected or std, ect.  Is it any better or worse?


----------



## trcarlton (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi TherapyBunnies, I just checked it again today, it's getting bigger but not by a lot, and I watched it for a while but didn't see anything moving, and the cyst doesn't look like any of the pics of the larva tunnel/wound, so I don't think it's a larva. It's rounded, with no opening, and has whitish pus looking areas. I don't really want to take him to the Vet (since when do rabbits cost more to see than dogs???) since we're tight on money, but it certainly looks like it needs to be drained, so unless anyone has a better alternative, I'm planning on enlisting my husband's help in holding him down while I make a small puncture, drain it, then clean it...but I'm really really not looking forward to that :/


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Jul 24, 2012)

It's actually fairly common for a buck to get a pimple in that area.  All you have to do is pop it and apply antibiotic ointment.  Have fun!


----------



## trcarlton (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL! I worked at a vet clinic, human medical clinic, and have had animals most of my life, plus I have kids and am prone to injuries myself, so I'm not a person that easily icks out, but when it comes to actually INFLICTING pain (even if it's to help something heal, like this cyst), I am possibly the biggest wimp EVER! I will let you all know how it goes; planning the "surgery" for tonight ><


----------



## trcarlton (Jul 26, 2012)

Last night was surgery night; my husband helped hold him still while I did the deed; darn thing wouldn't puncture! It was just soft and squishy enough that I had to use my husband's tiny unused insulin syringes to puncture it, and then we squeezed out some thick pus like material and a tiny bit of blood. He's always my petrified bunny, freezes and breathes super fast when he's handled or brought in the house and allowed to roam on the couch, so it was hilarious to me that after the procedure, he seemed extremely relaxed, hopping around on the couch, checking out his surroundings, even grooming!  Such a good boy! I will keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get infected. Thank you all for your info and recommendations!


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry to be slow in checking back, but it sounds like you did a great job!  I'm glad he's doing okay.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jul 31, 2012)

Good to hear he is doing better.  Glad it was not a bot fly.  Seems like you made him feel more comfortable draining & cleaning the cyst since he seemed more relaxed afterward.


----------

